
Ask HN: Startup people, what are you reading? - feconroses
I&#x27;m interested in learning what people working on startups (founders + employees) are reading.<p>What blogs do you read? Who do you follow on Twitter? Besides HN, what other communities do you belong?
======
mindcrime
Communities? Well, I also participate at Lobste.rs, Barnacl.es,
ai.stackexchange.com, datascience.stackexchange.com,
electronics.stackexchange.com, stats.stackexchange.com,
machinelearning.reddit.com, semanticweb.reddit.com, and artificial.reddit.com,
among others.

Twitter? I follow a lot of people/brands/projects/etc. Feel free to go take a
look:

[https://twitter.com/FogbeamLabs/following](https://twitter.com/FogbeamLabs/following)

Blogs? Probably easiest just to share my OPML file.
[https://s3.amazonaws.com/fogbeam-
public/digg_reader_subscrip...](https://s3.amazonaws.com/fogbeam-
public/digg_reader_subscriptions.opml)

